# Haloween Music



## cdet (Oct 19, 2008)

Is XM going to do a haloween music channel? And if so when?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

cdet said:


> Is XM going to do a haloween music channel? And if so when?


Yes...on XM Gore 134 starting Sunday, Oct 26.

SIRIUS XM Radio to Broadcast Frightfully Festive Halloween Programming


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

Cinemagic is doing their annual Halloween Horror Festival now through Halloween! Cheesy, but I love it!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mcbeevee said:


> Yes...on XM Gore 134 starting Sunday, Oct 26.
> 
> SIRIUS XM Radio to Broadcast Frightfully Festive Halloween Programming


Is this available on DirecTV?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know it's a little off topic, but I only get one chance a year to ask...

Whatever happened to my Transylvanian Twist?


----------

